# Choctawhatchee River Catfish Tournament



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

$50 entry fee. River is in great shape. Should be some great fish caught.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

What time is the weigh-in on Saturday? I'll be over there to watch you win again.


Ooops...I read the ad closer....12pm Sat.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I sure hope I win. I will be prefishing tomorrow night. I think it's gonna be a fun event!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm there..


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone know the results of this tournament? I had planned to attend the weigh-in but completely forgot about a previous commitment.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nearly 70 anglers signed up only 10 fish caught..


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Hmmmmm*

That surprises me. With the bream bite so hot everyone should have had plenty of bait. Maybe the rain just before Saturday messed things up. 
With 70 flathead hunters out there that sure indicates interest is good.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> That surprises me. With the bream bite so hot everyone should have had plenty of bait. Maybe the rain just before Saturday messed things up.
> With 70 flathead hunters out there that sure indicates interest is good.


Flatheads are spawning right now..All flathead hunters knows May-early June is the hardest time to flathead fish. I generally hang my rods up this time of the year.

The male constructs a nest, the female enters the hole they pair up for a week or so. She will then lay her sticky eggs for both parents to guard for the next 1-2 weeks. Once hatched the parents will still stay with the juveniles until they are ready to leave the nest, the male will even put the fry in his mouth at times to protect them. During this spawn they will eat nothing.

Granted all flatheads dont spawn at once and others get done sooner so fish are randomly caught but they are few and far between. Once the spawn is over July can be one of the fastest bites of the year with most fish done spawning. They will be mean, hungry and brave once post spawned. Until then I'm channel catfishing.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*spawn*

Thanks Glenn, as you know I don't know diddly about cats except they eat good, but have a new fishing buddy that wants to start doing some night cat fishing. Maybe it will work out.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Caught a pile of yellow cats the last two days above gainstown landing. Most all were full of eggs

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> Caught a pile of yellow cats the last two days above gainstown landing. Most all were full of eggs
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Those fish up there should still be biting good. I got a buddy that fishes the northern parts and they have been absolutely slaying them. Him and his wife have been on vacation for the last few days doing nothing but catfishing.
They have caught 10 fish over 40lbs with two over 50 averaging 40 flatheads a day on rod n reel, they release everything over 10lbs. Real pros at what they do up there. The middle photo where they are holding 4 flatheads was from a tournament they decided to fish. Yep, they won 1st place..


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Those fish up there should still be biting good. I got a buddy that fishes the northern parts and they have been absolutely slaying them. Him and his wife have been on vacation for the last few days doing nothing but catfishing.
> They have caught 10 fish over 40lbs with two over 50 averaging 40 flatheads a day on rod n reel, they release everything over 10lbs. Real pros at what they do up there. The middle photo where they are holding 4 flatheads was from a tournament they decided to fish. Yep, they won 1st
> 
> Isn't that West Virginia??
> ...


----------

